# change language in a game.



## miv (Mar 13, 2013)

I have the game "the last express" (1997), and its defult language is not english.but russian. and I want to change it.
I find advice in some forum to change the language defult in "regedit". my problem is that when I get to the game files in regedit there is no language option. just "defult" and "path"
if somone can help me' thanks.
please if you can answer simply becose I'm not very good in computers and not in english either.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

I read that the games characters will speak in their native language, that isn't what your referring to is it? You want the game itself in English, like the menus and subtitles?
I can't seem to find anything about changing the language, if the forum you found is in English, can you copy the link here. maybe someone can read through it and clarify what needs to be done. 

From what little I know, most games let you chose a language when installing. Maybe reinstall the game and pick another one? Or some games only come with one or 2 language files and can't be changed. Also I read that a few games can be changed in the "setup" or "config" files in the game directory.


----------



## miv (Mar 13, 2013)

here it is

http://simswiki.info/wiki.php?title=Game_Help:Change_Game_Language

and this too, but less understandable

http://www.americanmcgee.com/forum/index.php?topic=2874.0

and aboute your first question, the menu and the subtitles are in russian. and worse, the voices are too. and it's not what it should be. the russian voice is speak in the same time with an english speaker.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OK those links are for 2 different games. First is for "Sims 2" and the other is for "Alice Madness Returns".
So pretty much none of that info will apply to your game. 

Only suggestion I have right now would be to uninstall the game, reinstall and pay close attention if it asks to choose a language. Not sure if this will affect your saves or not. Unless it is a specific Russian copy of the game and there is no option to choose a language.


----------



## miv (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks.
there is no option to choose the language while you install.

I think your wrong about the related between this two links to my problem. becose I saw in youtube some movies (by annoying little childrens) that give this solution for some different games. so I assume it is general. of course it doesn't means it can help in my game.

also the tow links above, they both gave a solution that include change somthing in regedit (I think its means register key) 
thanks again.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Yes, many games do use similar installations, however the instructions are for specific paths for that that particular game. 
So searching the registry for what they say will come up empty as those are the wrong registry keys.

*Messing around in the registry without exact instructions is dangerous*. If you change the wrong setting your system could crash and not boot.

And.. If the game has no language option then it may be a Russian only copy. meaning there is no alternate language file to change to. Not all games come with multiple language support. 
Maybe another TSG member will know more about this specific game, as I can't seem to find anything about changing the language in the registry.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If the game supports multiple languages, like The Sims, then you could do the regedit... but that's because they didn't pay attention to the intial setup and chose the wrong one. In-Game usually has the language setting... but obiviously you would need to understand it to go through the options. Regedit is a last ditch thing if you cant go through the game options or don't want to uninstall.

Where did you get the game, and who is/are the publisher/s? (Interplay, Brøderbund?)


----------



## miv (Mar 13, 2013)

I have allready got the english version.
thank you. I hope this post will help another puple in the future. 
sory for have disturbed you.


----------

